# World smallest bottle breaking slingshot?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I got this title from Jorge spraves youtube video shooting his small shooter. This slingshot may be smaller?, maybe more powerful? btoon made this slingshot and I now own it. I re-banded it with theraband silver with a 1/2"-3/8" taper, and 8-3/8" length silver theraband. I am chronographing 9.5mm steel ball bearings going over 230 feet per second with this slingshot and band setup. as you can see its just a hair over the size of a quarter. Once I develop [email protected] to pull the bands back farther I'm sure I can gain more speed but for what it is this much power is very impressive for such a small shooter, It has to rank in the tops. I'm shooting accurately with this little piece I think because I'm paying extra attention to how i'm holding the slingshot.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

the slingshot itself is about an inch top to bottom


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

looks like a great little shooter


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Impressive. I wonder what is the fork gap on this beast? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it's so small is there a way to get the camera closer i can't see anything except the bands :king:


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The bands are folded in half then tied on. Eyeing the gap between the forks I'd say it's about 8 or 9mm wide


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow that is so tiny . How do you hold it when shooting ?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I hold the slingshot with my thumb and index finger and shoot it gangsta style


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you like  I'm glad you and your kids could get a few smiles from these. I enjoyed making them for y'all


----------

